# Heimische Fische zur "Teichpflege"



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
welche kleineren Fischarten könnte ich zur Teichpflege einsetzen?Ich denke an Algen,Pflanzenreste,.... evtl. in Verbindung mit Teichmuscheln.
Sind Bitterlinge zu empfehlen?Welsarten?
Übrigens wären die mit __ Wasserschildkröten vergesellschaftet.
Grüsse  JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

also in "Symbiose" (Bezeichnung technisch nicht korrekt, deshalb in "") mit Teichmuscheln leben nur Bitterlinge.

Viele Teichfreunde haben die Erwartung, Fische zur Teichpflege einsetzen zu können. Diese Hoffnung wird meist enttäuscht. Selbst __ Moderlieschen sind Allesfresser und ziehen fleischliche Happen dem Grünzeugs (wozu auch weiche Pflanzenteile gehören) bei weitem vor. Echte Algenvernichter sind eigentlich nur Gras- und __ Silberkarpfen. Sie sind für die meisten Gartenteiche allerdings viel zu gross und fressen natürlich auch alles andere Grün. 

Wasserschnecken gehen bei Mangel an Algen nicht nur ebenfalls an Pflanzen (so wird jedenfalls berichtet, ich selbst habe das noch nicht erlebt), sondern dürften auch Deine __ Schildkröten nicht überleben.

Die __ Teichmuschel hat zwar einen Kläreffekt, benötigt allerdings auch immer Schwebealgen als Nahrungsquelle. Ein algenfreier Teich und __ Muscheln vertragen sich nicht.

Viele Welsarten werden ausserordentlich gross. Aber selbst die kleinen gehören als ausgesprochene Allesfresser nicht in einen Gartenteich.

Ich persönlich würde mir deshalb Fische nicht unter dem Aspekt der "Teichpflege" kaufen. Ich wüsste keinen Fisch, der mehr an Algen vernichtet als er selbst durch seine Ausscheidungen produziert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hy Stefan,ja das ist wieder nix einfaches.In einem anderen Forum wurde mir jedoch schon zu __ Moderlieschen geraten.Der Verfasser hat auch Teich/Europäische Sumpfschildkröten und Moderlieschen .... .Danke für deine umfangreiche Antwort.  Gruss  JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, zum Thema noch ein paar Links:

http://www.loebf.nrw.de/static/infosysteme/ruhr/fische/steckb/fsb1111.htm

http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/friedfische/ __ moderlieschen/moderlieschen.html

http://www.tauchenimbodensee.de/wassertiere/das_moderlieschen.htm



Danach fressen Moderlieschen _auch _Algen, aber eben nur unter anderem. Rechtfertigt die Aussage nicht, Moderlieschen seien zur Teichpflege geeignet.

Ich muss sagen, ich war vorher auch der Meinung (auch wenn ich bei meinen Moderlieschen im letzten Teich nicht feststellen konnten, dass sie viel bewirken), dass zumindest in stark veralgten Teichen Moderlieschen im Kampf gegen das Grünzeugs eingesetzt werden können. Habe aber auch da im Gespräch mit Kollegen dazugelernt - ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wer es war (auf einer der bekannteren Homepages), der mir mit der Aussage zu denken gab, auch der friedlichste Friedfisch in befriedetem Gewässer ziehe einen Fleischhappen der vegetarischen Nahrung vor...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2003)

Habe mal bei Kölle-Zoo in Stuttgart geschaut,leider gibts da keine __ Moderlieschen,.... .Weiss da jemand noch eine gute Adresse,Züchter o.ä. im Grossraum Stuutgart??Auch für Teichschnecken und oder __ Muscheln?
Besten Dank    Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

als ich vor ein paar Wochen bei Kölle Zoo in Zuffenhausen war hatten die noch __ Moderlieschen - hast Du nachgefragt, ob die vielleicht wieder welche reinbekommen? Vielleicht waren sie nur "vorübergehend" ausverkauft.

Verwechsele ich Dich jetzt - aber Du baust doch grad erst noch? Was willst Du dann schon mit Fischen - der Teich braucht doch seine Zeit zum Einlaufen - bevor die Fische rein können?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2003)

Ganz vergessen hab - bei Dehner - ebenfalls in Zuffenhausen - gabs im April/Mai als ich dort war auch __ Moderlieschen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2003)

@Susanne: Hast Recht,aber ich schaue/informiere mich immer schon im Vorfeld was geht..... .An Dehner oder auch Hornbach in LB (hatte grade auch nix da) dachte ich auch schon.
Nach deinen Infos werden die dann aber wohl wieder kommen,bzw. lieferbar sein.
Folgende Zeitschiene hätte ich vor: Teich fertigstellen bis Ende August,bepflanzen.... April/Mai 2004 Fische und kurz danach Emys einsetzen.....    gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2003)

hallo jürgen,

die meißten teichfische werden primär im frühjahr nach der laichzeit angeboten - später sind viele angebote vergriffen und erst im nächsten jahr wieder lieferbar.

gruß jürgen


----------

